# Caught Speeding HELP!!!



## Clarke (Nov 11, 2006)

Got caught on the way to work speeding, by a copper on his own.

I was doing 76 in a 40 zone, which he showed me on his lazer gun.

He said that I would get a court summons and would be looking at a ban!!!??? :?

I have got a completely clean drivers license, even then he said I MAY get banned? Was he using terror tactics??

What do you rekon...?


----------



## Warrenmole (Sep 15, 2007)

Ohhh that not good mate. You were caught doing nearly twice the speed limit. Mobile speed camera's are getting more common....You may well be off to court, and the best you can hope for is lots of points and no ban as it's your first offence..

Let us know what happens.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi clarke, Not good, 76 in a 40 is abit excessive.  Think a ban may be quite possible.  
H.


----------



## Clarke (Nov 11, 2006)

Crap,

we will see what happens, will keep you guys in the loop. Am now looking to invest in some camera detction gizmos.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

your speedo must have been showing around 80mph 

good luck mate, fingers crossed you will get off lightly :?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

If i remember correctly the gun needs to be calibrated every week, few days or something cant remember the time scale ,,, but you [need] could ask for the the calibration cert .


----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

Look here http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ight=speed similar prob :? , the thing with speed guns is if they aim it at your bonnet, then for a split second aim at the windscreen it's supposed to add 20 odd mph :? , were there any cars infront of you ? did your reg come up on the display ? could have been a car an hour before. You should ask for the gun operators certificate to use the gun and a copy of the calibration for the gun :roll: ( oh and you'll prob get at least 6 month ban or poss 10/11 points and a fine  )


----------



## ashrey_tt (Sep 29, 2007)

davidg said:


> If i remember correctly the gun needs to be calibrated every week, few days or something cant remember the time scale ,,, but you [need] could ask for the the calibration cert .


yeah thats right its every 2 weeks the best you can hope for is that its not been done, they have to provide a calibration certificate, but then that might not make any difference anyway cus its not just a few mph over


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I think it is every day before they use it, plus IIRC it must be fixed as if it is hand held then they get slippage which causes an incorrect reading, that was the case with radar ones not sure about the laser ones


----------



## Clarke (Nov 11, 2006)

Thats seems a bit harsh for my 1at offence... I did check and ask for the certifcate, from what I remember the gun was recenty calibrated.

I tried arguing that it wasnt my car he pointed to, as I was driving down a steep hill.

A BMW and van was infront of me, when I over took them - so that gave the game away. The copper was in an excellent ambush position.

cheers anyway!


----------



## brettus (Sep 16, 2007)

my m8 got done the other month doing 56 in a 30 

he got off with 6 points and a Â£350 fine so there is a chance for ya :?

best of luck


----------



## Clarke (Nov 11, 2006)

It was a hand held gun, and it was also wet - but I dont think I could argue, or defend myself on the grounds of calibration.


----------



## xander (Sep 16, 2007)

dunno what your worring about. was bloody stupid to overtake at 76MPH in a 40 zone. you deserve a ban mate.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Clarke said:


> I was doing 76 in a 40 zone...
> 
> ...I was driving down a steep hill...
> 
> ...


 [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Clarke said:


> It was a hand held gun, and it was also wet - but I dont think I could argue, or defend myself on the grounds of calibration.


I've played with a hand held gun an its 'kin impossible to get a reliable reading. I cant believe they can get away with using this as evidence in court.

I was leaning on my car to try and get a good reading and for such a heavy device it is hard not to pollute the reading...
see this
http://www.wak-tt.com/videos/laserguns_io.wmv


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

drjam said:


> Clarke said:
> 
> 
> > I was doing 76 in a 40 zone...
> ...


Exactly what I was thinking reading this thread.

Safer for everyone if they take your license away if you drive like that. You're a bloody accident waiting to happen!! I'd also throw in a few choice names but aren't allowed to make personnal insults! :?


----------



## ebb (Aug 11, 2007)

You wont get banned but I would expect at least 6 points and a fine.


----------



## CrAkHaBiTT (Jan 18, 2005)

Take it like a man! say sorry and don't argue.

I got lasered doing 75 in a 40 but it was late at night - no traffic - in the dry on the A4 (3 lane dual carriageway). Got 3 points and Â£120 fine - Did have to go to court though as officer said it was too fast for him to book me on the spot :?

Unfortunately mate if you drive too fast, at some point you're gonna get caught.


----------



## ebb (Aug 11, 2007)

CrAkHaBiTT said:


> Take it like a man! say sorry and don't argue.
> 
> I got lasered doing 75 in a 40 but it was late at night - no traffic - in the dry on the A4 (3 lane dual carriageway). Got 3 points and Â£120 fine - Did have to go to court though as officer said it was too fast for him to book me on the spot :?
> 
> Unfortunately mate if you drive too fast, at some point you're gonna get caught.


Follow this advise plead at the earliest opportunity ie when the summons comes through the post. If you did try to fight it the penalty would be much more severe.
Only get out clause now is the 6 month time limit to summons you to court.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Guys

Not a regular poster here but this might help.

About 8 years ago I went off to court doing 55 in a 30, was heading out of 30 zone into open countryside and unresticted so slightly different! I took pictures and took them to court as well..... But

To help prevent a ban it makes a difference if you have a strong genuine case for needing your car, such as:

Taking kids to school
Single parent and no-one else to ferry children
Needed for your job, ie you work some distance away and public transport not practicle and you could not afford taxi etc every day
You take the local under privelaged children swimming weekly

I am not suggesting you make stuff up, it will be court, just think carefully before you go!

I have to say perhaps moderating the driving would be a good idea :? , but I would imagine a few members on here have overcooked occasionally and got away with it! :twisted:


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

Have a look at www.pepipoo.com

They have a forum that can help. If I was you I'd get a traffic lawyer. You will get minimum 6 points with a possible 30 day ban AND at least at Â£350 fine as a minimum.

If going at it alone my advice is plead guilty to speeding with an explanation.

I was in a similar mess, I went at it alone and proved the camera was set up wrong and the markings on the road indicated an incorrect speed on the camera and this was proved by pictures. The F$%Â£%ing judge ignored it and gave me 6 points and a Â£400 fine. First time ever with any sort of fine and I had a clean license. If you argue it you need "expert testimony".

I was also threatened by the court with a ban for doing 76mph on the M4 which they claim at the time was a 50mph zone. I even showed pictures of no cones or signs showing it was a 50mph and this was all ignored. The only way out is to use a traffic lawyer

Other than that your screwed....... :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I notice that you haven't denied that you were travelling at that speed ,so far over the limit doesn't look good. :?


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

ebb said:


> You wont get banned but I would expect at least 6 points and a fine.


At 76 in a 40 I'd say a ban may happen...it will depend on the circumstances - and wet, overtaking etc don't really help.

Yes, we've probably all pushed on a bit when we shouldn't have done, but 30s and 40s are usually there for a reason......junctions, side roads, houses etc......and nearly twice the limit is fairly "enthusiastic" to say the least. :?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

More than 30mph over the speed limit and you are always facing a potential ban. As a first driving offence you might stand a chance of escaping it.

What really saddens me are the suggestions of ways to try and wriggle your way out of a conviction on technicalities. To those making the suggestions, if you are caught speeding and know you were speeding stop being so utterly pathetic and be grown up enough to take the punishment you know you deserve.

Or you could always try standing in the box crying and saying, "The big boys made me do it". Wetting yourself for effect might help too. It would be no less childish.

Clarke, whatever the punishment take it as a useful lesson learned. I got done for speeding on motorways twice in 10 days. Those 6 points I got over 15 years ago were the first and last I ever had. If you want to get a bit of speed out of the system book a track day.


----------



## Clarke (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks for the advice folks,

And for all of those people who had nothing possitive to say, keep it shut. As I came on this form seeking helpful advice if you want to critise make it consrtuctive.

At some point in our lives we've all been there, being heated and driving or getting late for work. The fact its my first offence, despite having no points and never having a an accident - reflects upon my driving so CORRECTION im not a waiting accident to happen! - Some of you need to grow up on this form.

Cheers


----------



## Rosskie (Jul 31, 2007)

What about the arguement that speed limits haven't changed in years and the technology has greatly improoved!?

The current speed limits are out of date!!!!

Ok, I'm taking the mickey, just trying to wind up some of the overly P.C.

In this scenario, I have to agree, the speed was very excessive, it was wet, and your overtaking a van...

In a 40, could you see all around the van?? I assume it was a semi built up area at least, there could have been some daft kids running across the road. This is suposition of course, but yeah, your in trouble 

Doesn't the copper need to have a witness tho? Or do those things take photo's?? Either way I'd have thought another cop was needed. Not that it matters, a lot of them will get a fellow copper to lie in court and say they witnessed it in an extreme scenario like this. Alledgedly.

Good luck anyway, we all have silly moments, everyones allowed a mistake.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Clarke said:


> CORRECTION im not a waiting accident to happen! - Some of you need to grow up on this form.


CORRECTION ~ Driving like a twat in a 40mph zone in those conditions _is_ an accident waiting to happen!

Maybe when _you've_ grown up you'll look back and wonder how you survived without a). Killing yourself & b). Worse still, killing an innocent member of the public.

WTF were you doing overtaking, in the wet in a 40mph zone?

Maybe you should go and right 100 lines: "It's better to arrive late than *dead* on time"!

And, for the record, I'm not PC or holyier than thou but that's just plain irresponsible.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

They will not ban you by letter so if you have to go to court then it looks like a ban is on its way I was banned back in 1986 for doing over 120 mph on the M6 it was a clear dry day very littie traffic I had a letter from my boss stating that in needed to drive for my job and would lose my job if I were banned still didnt help I got a month ban and Â£150 fine I would expect a lot longer banand bigger fine now


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

We all have to abide by the same laws, I feel in this case you have been lucky no-one was injured or killed. However you were caught and therefore learned an important lesson.
I did on my motorbike years ago (HGV's cant be pushed out of the way with a motorbike/rider).

There are many other factors that could be bought into play to help reduce the penalty.

You could ask that the punishment is levied in a larger fine instead of so many points and maybe a commitment to undertake some extra driver training. I feel this may be reasonable in light of your driving history.

Another less respectable angle is the feasibility that the vehicle in front of you braked to avoid something, forcing you to make a split second decision to overtake instead of running in the back of him. Unless they filmed or pulled the two vehicles in front of you.

A Friend of mine who was caught speeding on his 1000cc motorbike sold it and got a 250cc. He took the documents to court and demonstrated his commitment to wanting to slow down. He only got six points for over a ton on the m40.

Did you complete the overtake quickly and effectively? was your knowledge of the road good, was there a school holiday at the time.

Best policy I would use is be honest, sincere, show them you are sorry and fully appreciate the situation you caused.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rosskie said:


> Doesn't the copper need to have a witness tho? Or do those things take photo's?? Either way I'd have thought another cop was needed. Not that it matters, a lot of them will get a fellow copper to lie in court and say they witnessed it in an extreme scenario like this. Alledgedly.


Our friends north of the border will confirm this but I believe in England and Wales 1 officer is sufficient for a prosecution but in Scotland they need 2.

No photo is needed, you are welcome to go to court and tell the judge the police officer is a liar, good luck to you. I tried it and it cost me Â£500 and 6 points instead of Â£60 and 3 points if I had just accepted it (5 years ago, my last ticket, 62 in a 40, 3 lanes, central reservation - go figure! :? ).


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Always a debate on such things. I do tend to be more careful in built up areas for the obvious reasons so would tend to agree the speed was excessive, although I wasn't there and don't know the full circumstances.

Sometimes it is safer to exceed a speed limit in an emergency for example, so it is not a hard and fast moral absolute. Neither can a blanket speed limit be correct all the way along a route at all times of day in all weathers. This applies both ways. The police speed - it's just as illegal for them.

The argument on technicalities is an interesting one though. Whilst there may be an admission of guilt it is also not acceptable for the authorities to apply the law incorrectly or use uncalibrated equipment incorrectly etc. They should not go unchallenged either given good cause.

Does the driver who parks on a fresh tarmac patch, only to come back and find a parking ticket and the cars in front and behind him now gone and revealing double yellows, deserve to get a parking fine? Or would arguing that the yellow lines were invalid because they were broken be a "technicality"? Aguments on all sides.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Clarke said:


> And for all of those people who had nothing possitive to say, keep it shut. As I came on this form seeking helpful advice if you want to critise make it consrtuctive.


30 over the top = ban (unless you are very lucky)

If I am not mistaken at least one reply you have is from a serving Police Officer. I guess the problem is you do not want to face up to the penalties for some stupid driving.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

It doesn't apply here becasue of the excessive speed involved but if you ever find your collar felt for what you feel is unreasonable (like 33 in a 30 limit which was reported in the news not so long ago) then there are certain things you can ask about.

The speed dector gun should have a daily calibration against a reference standard (this is routine interim calibration), the reference standard must have a calibration certificate with that calibration having been undertaken by an approved calibration specialist and to an ISO standard and both the detector gun and the reference standard used for the daily calibration must have a maintenance log that adheres to the manufacturers recommended service schedules. Similarly, the detector must also go for periodic calibration by an external specialist (as above).

The detector must also be stored according to the manufacturers recommendations and used within the specified operating temperature range. The operator must also be certified as trained and competent in the use of the equipment.


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

hi m8 you will be ok got done this year 109 on m1 6 points 150 quid wish i hadt done it slowed down a lot now, you have a quick car you dont you prove it plod round and enjoy your car and freedom to drive cheers paul


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

bigbison said:


> hi m8 you will be ok got done this year 109 on m1 6 points 150 quid wish i hadt done it slowed down a lot now, you have a quick car you dont you prove it plod round and enjoy your car and freedom to drive cheers paul


Anyone translate please?


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Leg said:


> bigbison said:
> 
> 
> > hi m8 you will be ok got done this year 109 on m1 6 points 150 quid wish i hadt done it slowed down a lot now, you have a quick car you dont you prove it plod round and enjoy your car and freedom to drive cheers paul
> ...


Your car is fast, it's not worth speeding, you don't have to prove anything, take it easy and enjoy your freedom of driving your nice car ....or something like that :wink:


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

amen


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Blimey 76 in a 40 limit zone.  You must have been eager to get to work or your boss is worth rushing for. Learn to drive like me ... cruz and chill when your driving in built up areas. You enjoy your TT much more trust me .


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

if you check on the gov website it states that at no time can they use any covert operation to catch speeders so if he was well hidden the you could use that ! good luck


----------



## PDW (Jul 6, 2007)

Some pretty feeble excuses and "technicalities" on here for doing 76 in a 40, with no denial of the speed involved.

Speed limits under 60 (i.e 20,30 40 and 50) are there normally for a specific purpose. It always seems to me that some of the 30's and 40's, particularly leaving villages, extend well into the countryside before they change to national limits. However, 76 in a 40 in the circumstances described is not going to get much sympathy with anybody.

In my view you should mitigate as heavily as you can, apologise as sincerely as you can, and then hope you get a reasonable hearing. The fact that you have had no points before, that this alleged offence was pressumably an exception to your normal driving style and speed (effectively you had a one off moment of madness as we have all had at times) should assist your case. Good luck.


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

We ALL speed on occasions, but it would never cross my mind to do 76 in a 40 - overtaking 2 vehicles, downhill, AND in the wet! It sounds as though your clean licence is more by luck than judgement.
[smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I sympathise with someone who has a clean record like this and one indiscretion although excessive does not make him a terrible driver. Todays roads can be so frustratiing, I did 85 leptons in a 50 and overtook approx 15 cars on a stretch of road on the way to work after sitting in traffic for nearly an hour on a journey that usually takes 20 minutes and all because the roads are being dug up for 2 months!

However, I was on a dual carriageway and I don't even know why the speed limt is so low - it's a new road so it cannot be a statistical accident black spot and there is often a mobile scamera van parked on it - again, one has to ask why on such a new road where there have been no accidents.

I should have reigned it in and I was daft but late and frustrated and I won't be doing that again.

BTW, be careful what you say on forums as they are observed and there was a case a few months ago where a chap seriously injured a biker and his interweb forum posts and comments regarding speed were used against him in court, most of the comments were the flippant jokes we often make ourselves and not meant to be taken seriously - they were banter mainly but it was presented by his prosecution as him having a flippant disregard to excessive speed and public safety. I was chatting with the guy and so were many others on the pistonheads forum at the time of his court hearing and he was sent down for a year, he also had a clean record and was racked with guilt at what had happened and pleaded guilty. The biker lost a limb.


----------



## Ruined (Sep 21, 2007)

It is quite possible to get off this in court if you can argue succesfully that the device was used in an incorrect manner, was not properly maintained or the statement is not accurate.

First and foremost there is the notice of intended prosecution. With a speed camera they have 14 days to get a ticket to you (barring postal strikes or xmas) and if it arrives after this time you can legally dispute it. This is the same for roadside stops, unless you are specifically told on record that you will get a summons. If they told you at the side of the road then they have 3 months from that date to get you the summons.

If you do a Google search you should find a set of guidelines regarding using those things. As stated by a few other people they need to be properly maintained and there are also restrictions on how they are used. The association of chief police officers (or something like that) has a booklet on the use of those i read a while back says stuff like the policeman has to be on a straight stretch of road a certain length, can't use it if other cars are near you, can't sit in their car pointing it out the window for hours etc. May very well be some violations in there you can argue.

Also check their statements carefully. You can legally request all evidence against you from the crown prosecution service allowing you to pull discrepancies apart.

I went to court for 100 on the M25 with a police car following me. Got off scott free because the policeman had embelished the truth and i made him look like a liar on the stand.

Quite a lot of the time if you dispute it the case wont even get to court. Magistrates courts are clogged up with wifebeaters and asbo yobs so the CPS doesn't often proceed with a case they dont have over a 50% chance of winning


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

Clarke said:


> Crap,
> 
> we will see what happens, will keep you guys in the loop. Am now looking to invest in some camera detction gizmos.


Bit late for that now no?? :?


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Ruined said:


> It is quite possible to get off this in court if you can argue succesfully that the device was used in an incorrect manner, was not properly maintained or the statement is not accurate.
> 
> First and foremost there is the notice of intended prosecution. With a speed camera they have 14 days to get a ticket to you (barring postal strikes or xmas) and if it arrives after this time you can legally dispute it. This is the same for roadside stops, unless you are specifically told on record that you will get a summons. If they told you at the side of the road then they have 3 months from that date to get you the summons.
> 
> ...


Also there is the issue of the road the traffic cop was on, in order to use a traffic gun in a particular location don't the police have to prove a certain number of accidents in a certain period of time?

If you are speeding, then take your medicine.

If the copper was breaking the rules, then I would say you should get off. Not because criminals should go free, but that I think it is more important that the legal system is not allowed to screw over innocent drivers by cops who break the rules. If he didn't follow procedure this could just as easily be a thread where the poster claims he was pulled for doing 41 in a 40, in which case everyone would be lending support.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Lock Stock we meet again on a similar issue.

As someone who had similar problems, yes 76 on 40 is a bit too much but we all know that in our TTs from 40 to 76 is a blip on the throttle and easily achieved in a few seconds.

Yes moment of madness that was recorded by the plod, but I agree with John-H, there is no way that you have to allow anyone to breach the laws and regulations in order to convict you. That includes the police. If you had committed murder would you allow the police to prosecute you on false evidence? But yes you need a lawyer. Having legal experience first hand all my life (family was into the justice business) you can not imagine what a bad judge can rule on a bad day by a good lawyer........ :roll:


----------



## slikt (Apr 5, 2007)

Clarke said:


> Thats seems a bit harsh for my 1at offence... I did check and ask for the certifcate, from what I remember the gun was recenty calibrated.
> 
> I tried arguing that it wasnt my car he pointed to, as I was driving down a steep hill.
> 
> ...


Double the speed limit is normally an instant ban, 30mph over the signed speed limit is normally a court hearing and a ban or 9+ points, fingers crossed you get a decent judge on the day. . good luck mate and lets us know.


----------



## elliotward (Jan 27, 2007)

cmon guys, you all talk like your fucking saints I can promise you that once you have thought umm maybe I shouldnt of done that overtake. As you have got TT's yourself you will realise how well they handle in the wet, to me overtaking down a hill in the wet at 40 clear road you have the benefit of gravity on your side and when accelerating the guy might of wanted to overtake at 50mph but got a little carried away and therefore got to 76mph and zap got caught. We do not know what road it is or how much space there was in front of him to clearly do the overtake he didnt say how fast the other cars and van were going either maybe they were doing 30? so therefore did the overtake at 40mph....even if he was driving dangerously have you all always driven within the speed limits? I doubt it.....the only reason he is on here is to gain advice from other members not take a bollocking. Chill it out ppl x


----------



## Ruined (Sep 21, 2007)

Also really worth remembering that modern cars are a lot safer than those that were on the road when the speed limits were introduced.

I think anyone who speeds past schools or in built up areas deserves everything that they get including a 300 lb cell mate who dresses them up like a woman

But the speed limits on A roads and motorways is a total joke. 70 MPH is nothing for a modern car with modern tyres and brakes.

The 70 MPH limit was introduced in 1967. The Audi TT has better brakes, suspension, tyres, handling etc than any cars on the market at that time. Hell I'd be willing to bet the average 1.0l ford fiesta does too.

This limit was set taking into account things like stopping distances and safety, therefore it isn't really relevant anymore.The only reason they won't review this is the anti speeding groups are much more vocal than people in favour of speeding.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I agree to some extent mate there are some roads where 70 feels really slow. Dunno if anyone knows a46 Lincoln used to travel that to see my brother. Some buts are single carriageway and you have to be careful if you need to overtake but theres a huge 2 lane stretch thats a straight as a roman road. 70 on there feels like a crawl.

I guess you also have to remember that although your TT (modern car) can stop quickly not every car on the roads is like that. My bros 25yr old mini for starters lol


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I agree with elliot.

I started to overtake a car on a road with a 60 limit and could see well and it was dark and he was going slowly but the idiot decided to increase his speed as I was passing him, so I increased a little to pull back in but we were approaching a left hand curve (not a bend) and by the time I pulled back in I was doing about 85 but the car coming the other way in the distance was a police car and turned around and chased after me, I had pulled back in and could have counted to 10 by the time the police had passed me but the officer said I had nearly hit them head on which I disputed and said that I had pulled back in long before we actually passed each other - he didn't like my challenging him but the facts are the facts and we were nowhere near each other. He did then admit that we weren't perhaps that close and in danger of collision but the fact remained that I was still going too fat which I admitted and then told him about the other car speeding up whilst I was passing it and the copper was quite sympathetic and said he could see that the other car was being stupid and he gave me a producer, then complimented my BMW and said drive carefully and that was that - no booking for speeding or dangerous driving or anything. So there are some decent BiB out there!


----------



## Ruined (Sep 21, 2007)

Hark said:


> I guess you also have to remember that although your TT (modern car) can stop quickly not every car on the roads is like that. My bros 25yr old mini for starters lol


Haha very true!

It just annoys me that its always 'speed causes accidents' when in reality its the crashing that is the problem :lol:

I'd rather every driver on the road went 20 mph faster while looking at the road and paying attention than stuck at the limit while applying make-up/talking on mobile/searching for a CD etc etc


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Ruined i couldnt agree more. I have tried in many occasions to go 70mph on the highways. I tried hard.

Problem 1: None was doing 70 so i was the slowest car on the road.

Problem 2: 70mph on a TT is barely the 6th gear which means that every time you had to slow down a bit you needed to change down to 5th and back to 6th again. Waste of petrol....

Problem 3: Please correct me if I am wrong but my mpg meter was showing worst consumption at 70 than 80.

Problem 4: 5 mins doing 70 and i lost my concentration completely. I was playing with the stereo and looking if there are any good looking women in other cars passing by. I was swerving and looking anywhere but where i was going.

Then i decided to hit 80+ where i could finally concentrate on my driving.....


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

slineTT said:


> Problem 2: 70mph on a TT is barely the 6th gear which means that every time you had to slow down a bit you needed to change down to 5th and back to 6th again. Waste of petrol....
> 
> Problem 3: Please correct me if I am wrong but my mpg meter was showing worst consumption at 70 than 80


I'd love to see the magistrate's/judge's face as you try to argue out of a speeding fine using 'green' issues as a platform! :lol:

Some of the other arguments don't hold water here either. Yes, cars have improved but you have to use this fact to lobby for higher speed limits, not to justify breaking existing ones. I'm not trying to be a saint, I break speed limits, but 76 in a 40 is taking the piss a bit! :?


----------



## peterc (Mar 27, 2007)

This is a game pure and simple. regardless of your speed you are just a rich idiot with a toy and the possibilty of lots of cash for the local magistrate to take. Regardless of the facts of your case.

I have been through this system, tried the applologies and got a fine well in excess of the idiot in front of me in court. She was driving without tax,license and insurance and smashed a company car up for good measure. (repeat offender and a boyf that got done for DD the previous week) Â£50 in Â£5 installments vs Â£400 + ban for a first offence...

Spend the cash, hire a _GOOD_ brief and keep your licence.

THEN LEARN THE LESSON...

Begging will not work...


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Ruined said:


> Also really worth remembering that modern cars are a lot safer than those that were on the road when the speed limits were introduced.


Trouble is manufacturers have improved car performance, safety and capability..........

NOT ONE SOD has improved peoples driving skills, the teaching to adhere to highway code driving standards or the awareness of pedestrians and children to treat the road as a dangerous place.

In fact IMO its worse, the improvements to cars is compensating those with little skill, awareness or courtesy into far more dangerous beings because they believe they are invincible...

nothing above is in reference to this incident, just making a point that cars maybe better , faster , stronger.... but there is no evidence to say the people driving them are capable of driving them safely with due care and attention to other road users.

The speed limits are set a long time ago but raising them will be dangerous in IMO.


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Wak said:


> Ruined said:
> 
> 
> > Also really worth remembering that modern cars are a lot safer than those that were on the road when the speed limits were introduced.
> ...


Damn good point. I would love to own a Superbike, but the fact is I wouldn't trust other road users and be too scared to ride it. I consider myself a safe driver but there is no accounting for the stupidity of some drivers.


----------



## Ruined (Sep 21, 2007)

Lock_Stock said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > Ruined said:
> ...


Ditto mate, i'd never buy a bike because i'm petrified of some tit pulling out and killing me when im trying to overtake.

What i'd love to see is the police take some interest in banning bad drivers. So often i'm sitting in traffic watching other cars and am shocked by the pure stupidity / lack of attention other drivers have. Some people just dont pay attention in their cars, which for me is the most dangerous thing on the road


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Ruined said:


> Ditto mate, i'd never buy a bike because i'm petrified of some tit pulling out and killing me when im trying to overtake.
> 
> What i'd love to see is the police take some interest in banning bad drivers. So often i'm sitting in traffic watching other cars and am shocked by the pure stupidity / lack of attention other drivers have. Some people just dont pay attention in their cars, which for me is the most dangerous thing on the road


So true mate, I'd like the 2 strike rule.

You get caught doing somthing silly once, it's a mistake and could happen to anyone. It happens a second time and is conclusively your fault you lose your licence for a year. Or have your car reposessed, this would make the punishment proportional to the individual. If you own a 50k car, you can afford a 50k fine. If you can afford a 2k car it's a 2k fine......

It's harsh, but if it was enforced you would end up having some pretty damn careful drivers on the road. It would eliminate all the damn grannys, stoners and 4x4s wondering in and out of lane like a drunk finding his way to the toilet in a pub....


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Lock_Stock said:


> I consider myself a safe driver but there is no accounting for the stupidity of some drivers.


Do you know ANYBODY who considers themselves to be an unsafe, bad, or stupid driver :?: :roll: :wink:

'Thinks about wife & father-in-law just for starters :lol: '


----------



## Ruined (Sep 21, 2007)

HighTT said:


> Lock_Stock said:
> 
> 
> > I consider myself a safe driver but there is no accounting for the stupidity of some drivers.
> ...


Yeah but i don't care if they think they are the bollocks as long as the DVLA takes their licences. Besides that's what we spend taxes on public transport for :lol:


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

HighTT said:


> Lock_Stock said:
> 
> 
> > I consider myself a safe driver but there is no accounting for the stupidity of some drivers.
> ...


Fair point, but I'm not suggesting a self judgement process.

Officer: "Sir are you aware you were driving all over the road and speeding, I think I will be giving you points and a ticket, what do you think?"

Driver: "I think I'm an excellent driver, no points or ticket thaks"

Officer: "Ok sir, good point, I'll let you off, Drive safe!"...

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Ruined (Sep 21, 2007)

Can you imagine if it was like those stupid self review forms they do at work

How do you rate your driving on a scale of 1-10

"Well i do have no arms and am blind in one eye so i'd say ooh 9.5" :lol:


----------



## Dundee tt (May 13, 2004)

Sorry to bring more bad news but your insurance renewal premium will take a big hike as well.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Dundee tt said:


> Sorry to bring more bad news but your insurance renewal premium will take a big hike as well.


If he gets a ban thats not the only hike he will be involved in.

See what I did there? Hike. Means increae on one context and walking long distances in the other. Oh come on, keep up, its funny. Ok not funny, mildly amusing. Ok not even that but hell, at least Im trying. What was the thread about again?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ruined said:


> Can you imagine if it was like those stupid self review forms they do at work
> 
> How do you rate your driving on a scale of 1-10
> 
> "Well i do have no arms and am blind in one eye so i'd say ooh 9.5" :lol:


Don't knock it - people compensate - I knew a rally driver with one arm competing and finishing on the RAC in a Mk2 Escort - and that was when they had gearsticks!

Wak's point is true likewise - cars have got safer but people take more risks. I had to take evasive action twice coming home tonight because of plonkers treating my stopping distance like an empty parking space! It's great isn't it - they pull in front of you then jam their brakes on! Take the seat belt off them and give them a sharp spike pointing up out of their steering wheel instead of an airbag - that would make them more careful ! :wink:


----------



## PDW (Jul 6, 2007)

Leg - the thread was about 76 in a 40 - terror tactics by the old bill - please HELP. Like the double entendre though.

Unfortunately after 60+ posts still no denial of the speed though.


----------



## rickywales (Aug 25, 2007)

Most of the loopholes that people used to get off with have been closed, I have a cousin who is a traffic cop he reckons if your more than 20% over the limit they are not even going to think about letting you off however if your actually pulled by a cop with a hand held gun instead of a camera van, if your not an idiot and theres nothing wrong with your car theres a chance the copper might book you for a slightly lower speed, if you have a loud exhaust and blue led's though it aint going to happen!!!

Incidentally most camera detectors are not that brilliant with hand held lasers as they only transmit when the copper presses the button and you cant brake fast enough!!!

Camera vans are different though, if you brake very hard as soon as you see the van theres a chance you will get enough speed down to be ok.

At twice the limit a ban of some kind is probable though


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I sped today. Country road with a 40mph limit. No one about, bit wet, I hit 70 easy, probably more. I cant be sure, I was concentrating on the road. Went a bit sideways on a roundabout too. Plod wasnt about either so I got off scot free. Result! 

When the new car arrives Ill be able to go even faster, cant wait. 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Is that a piss take or a big advert to all the ppl who have said doing 76 in a 40 makes u a bit of a twat?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Hark said:


> Is that a piss take or a big advert to all the ppl who have said doing 76 in a 40 makes u a bit of a twat?


Piss take, advert, whatever you like.

Tell you what, start a thread titled *'Post here if you ALWAYS stick to the speed limits and never, under any circumstances, exceed them, ever' *and Ill show you a thread full of liars.

LMAO at everyone in this thread having a dig at the OP. Where did you buy your halos lads? :roll: Sure, 76 in a 40 is going some (if its a built up area) but dont all come on here all holier than thou as if you never speed and you're entitled to judge where its ok to speed and where it isnt. Proper funny. :lol:

Oh, its true as well by the way. Anyone fancy ripping into me cos I exceeded the speed limit? Should be fun. Ill do it again tomorrow unless you help me see the light. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rosskie (Jul 31, 2007)

Ruined said:


> What i'd love to see is the police take some interest in banning bad drivers. So often i'm sitting in traffic watching other cars and am shocked by the pure stupidity / lack of attention other drivers have. Some people just dont pay attention in their cars, which for me is the most dangerous thing on the road


I'm posting here before having read the entire thread, so if this is even more OT or repeated sorry.

I would absolutely love to see some method of penalising poor/bad drivers, but unfortunately the only way I can see it happening either thru further additional driving tests or a way for members of the public to report other drivers.

Additional tests wont fly for one main reason. politics. The over 60's vote in a far greater percentage than the rest of the population, and if a political party tries to introduce further testing then it political suicide. (i've always fancied a staggered voting system whereas the 25-40 year olds receive a heavier weighting on there voting ability as its more pertenant to development of current society. But there's problems with that anyway, and this is VERY OT).

But even then, bad drivers can still study/repeat additional tests ad. infinity.

Members of the public reporting others will lead to corruption and personal vendettas being exercised.

Bottom line, some people shouldn't be allowed to drive.

Best way may be to have a insurance company lead system... You've crashed/bumped/claimed twice when it was entirely your fault in the last 3 months. Your now blacklisted, re-apply in 1 year.

But then since women have statistically higher accident rates, be they small bumps or otherwise, this would be seen as sexist.

Britian sucks sometimes!!!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Rosskie Britain has become an punitive, demonising the drivers culture. And it does happen in other countries as well but in other countries people react, protest and demonstrate their disdane during elections. Isnt it funny that no political party will touch seriously the low 70mph limit?

Unless i am wrong and believe that the 70mph is what most people think is the correct limit for the current car and road conditions in Britain. By the way no other country has this limit. Its mostly 80mph in most EU countries.


----------



## elliotward (Jan 27, 2007)

zzzzzzzzzzzz snooooreeee keep halos on heads


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Woppie do dah he, we all have speeded before, why is every one crying, no one got hurt, you dont know him blah blah blah, so many wingers here its unreal, its like being in dweeb school.

ive known people who have got away with going over 90 in a 30 zone, at the end of the day 30 - 40 limits arent all in built up areas, som times they are across derilict industrial estates, so why nnot speed, so ones at danger especially if its deserted.

Clarke - ignore the idiots (would of used a stronger word) mate, im sure if you have a good enough excuse you should get away with it, but its going to be like winning the lotto unfortunateley.

All the best.


----------



## chipps007 (Jan 23, 2006)

.. an emotive subject ... such a lot of posts !!

Plain English comment :

- Sadly, most Court records show such proportional speed over a 'lower' limit (as opposed to say motorway speed) is always going to take a hit. Note all the TV campaign.

- Dont waste yr money on 'Gizmos' ... Lazer is a near instantanious detection. It'll just tell you 'you have been detected' at best ... though some reflection may at least 'slow you down' when not actually hit direct !!'

Its taken me 5 years to clear my record after 3 x 'traps' in 60/ 70 limits.

... Just dont go there if your not ready to pay the price. :? :? :?

(But enjoy accelerating hard ! ... cant get done for 'that' yet !!!)


----------



## elliotward (Jan 27, 2007)

snoooooooooooooorrreee again please lock soooo boring or jus delete the whole thing why these ppl come out to write such hipacritical shit i do not know


----------



## rickywales (Aug 25, 2007)

Keep the bad driving up, without it I wouldnt be running a bodyshop, cant wait for a wet day it doubles the accident rate
By the way statistically we see more than double the amount of claims from drivers under 28 than we do in other groups - except over 60s!!!

The majority of accidents in the 28 - 55 age group that we see are non fault ie rear ended

Experience does matter in driving, thats why premiums get cheaper

If you were whiter than white you probably wouldnt be on a sporting car forum and few of us can probably admit to sticking to the speed limit

However double the speed limit is a bit silly but does depend on the circumstances, if its middle of the day through a housing estate with kids playing its complete stupidity. Middle of the night totally different.

Downside is when caught its a ban


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

ditto!     
not in 30mph or 40mph man! no sympathy.


TT2BMW said:


> drjam said:
> 
> 
> > Clarke said:
> ...


----------



## edp33 (Jul 24, 2007)

This thread certainly made me thinking about my driving habits. I regularly drive to the next town for a game of squash and there aren't many overtaking spots. Tonight I came across a truck and saw a clear gap on a straight in a 40 zone, overtaking it and getting back in lane quickly had me doing 60 at one point.

I probably only save 5 mins on the journey but the stress relieve from not having to sit behind a truck struggling to do 20mph everytime it goes uphill on a main road makes me want to overtake! I doubt the police would sympathise.


----------



## rodlodm (Jan 12, 2006)

Leg said:


> I sped today. Country road with a 40mph limit. No one about, bit wet, I hit 70 easy, probably more. I cant be sure, I was concentrating on the road. Went a bit sideways on a roundabout too. Plod wasnt about either so I got off scot free. Result!
> 
> When the new car arrives Ill be able to go even faster, cant wait. 8)


Leg to the rescue


----------



## rickywales (Aug 25, 2007)

I was interviewed by plod today about a fatal accident I witnessed two weeks ago. i was doing 50 where I would normally have been doing 70 and I managed to avoid the oncoming vehicle, the driver 2 cars behind died and his passengers were seriously injured.

If I didnt like driving fast I wouldnt have the cars I have or participate in motorsport, but theres definately a time and place and over the years I have been unfortunate enough to witness a number of serious accidents

It does put it into perspective


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

rodlodm said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > I sped today. Country road with a 40mph limit. No one about, bit wet, I hit 70 easy, probably more. I cant be sure, I was concentrating on the road. Went a bit sideways on a roundabout too. Plod wasnt about either so I got off scot free. Result!
> ...


Dont you mean 'Leg to the rescue eh'? :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

:lol: :lol:

Rich (leg) you crack me up....


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

I got caught doing 74 in a 40 and got 6 points and 100 pound fine....


----------



## rodlodm (Jan 12, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Rich (leg) you crack me up....


oh...you two guys [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

rodlodm said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol:
> ...


  we use those things for kids in england..... you best stay away


----------



## rodlodm (Jan 12, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> rodlodm said:
> 
> 
> > Adam TTR said:
> ...


Well its no wonder you chaps end up as hair dressers over there









:-*


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Maybe certain people should be criticizing those with no licence, no insurance, no tread, no brake lights, or just plain old no f*cking clue rather than this poor sod who no doubt has all of the above and merely mad a bad judgement (let's face it, haven't we all done that?). The former present a far greater and far more regular risk, I'd say.

I currently have 9 points all due to a *max* of +9 over the relevant speed limit. This leaves me 3 away from a ban yet I'm sure there wont be a wave of "stop driving like a moron" coming in my direction (Shut it Leg).


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I can't be bothered to read much of this thread but this could be
interesting:- http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default ... ryId=16930 if it hasn't been mentioned already.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

HighTT said:


> I can't be bothered to read much of this thread but this could be
> interesting:- http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default ... ryId=16930 if it hasn't been mentioned already.


Interesting... Some "boffin" with a different system proving the laser wrong?


----------



## Baz427 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi DO NOT Condone the speed you were doing, however your only legal challenge may be if there were not two 40mph speed signs displayed which were visable, one does not count as there has to be two when entering a new speed limit area.


----------



## Marc TT Roadster 225 (Apr 4, 2006)

TRY:

http://www.pepipoo.com/

Great site for helping people get of with speeding, lots of good reading. But don't post to much personal info as the filth are known to hang around on there.

Marc.

P.S. Good Luck


----------



## Marc TT Roadster 225 (Apr 4, 2006)

You may be in luck with the postal strikes as they have to serve you with a nip (notice of intended prosecution) within 14 days otherwise its timed out. Don't know whether this will count in your case though if the copper spoke to you at the scene.

Marc.


----------



## Fashling (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Clarke,

I got done for speeding a few years ago - I was doing 86 in a 60 zone from 328mtrs away (actually on the way to Alton Towers for the day and was all excited) by a Laser Gun....I didn't argue as if he'd stayed by the speed checker he'd have got me pulling over a ton as by the time I saw him in the road I saw the needle nudging 110..... All I got was 3 points and a 40quid fine...

Then *16 days *later, I was done again for doing 66 in a 40 on a dual carriageway on the way to join the A38North in Birmingham....As I didn't have my license as the DVLA were writing all over it, it got complicated as I offered him the Yellow License receipt from the Police....He gave me the ticket anyway....This all happened in the April and then I was summoned to Sutton Coldfield Magistrates Court in the October of the same year for Speeding and not producing documents....

The Magistrate told me I was stupid and that I should be dealt with accordingly....She gave me 3points for speeding, 1 point for non production of documents as I should have learnt from the first time I was stopped and paid 40quid for the speeding fine and 35quid for the court costs. I asked her (in hindsight possibly could have been quite stupid - but it was OK) why she didn't hit e harder - She replied - You were still within the double of the speed limit therefore that's all anyone would have done and as it wasn't in a residential/speed restricted zone area no further action was required.

The only other time I've been done for speeding was in Germany last year when I got done for averaging 212km/h over 2kms in a 120km/h zone near Nuremberg - That cost me 96euros and having a British License - no points, but it would have been an instant ban for a German License holder.

If my experiences are anything to go by, you should be just hit with a 60quid(?) fine, court costs if found guilty and 3 points and nothing more will be done even if you contest it and lose the case.....Plus the option to pay the fine and costs at a rate of 50p per week for the next 3 years!

All the best dude, you'll be fine....If not I'll get the Boys over from Italy and they'll go "And-a Break-a the Policeman's-a Face-a!"


----------



## Baz427 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi mate,

Marc was correct I believe that the officer should have given you a section 1 warning at the time of the offence, the officer should also have required you under section 172 (2) RTA Act,1988 to identify who was driving the vehicle at the alleged time of the offence.
If this is not done at the roadside, a NIP (Notice of Intended Prosecution) containing both the 172 requirement and the section 1 warning must be sent within 14days.


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

only just discovered this post and really couldn't be arsed to read it all.

What a loser.

End.

oh and btw it has no bearing on when you receive the NIP - its when it was sent.

Believe me I looked into that option myself.. :roll:


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

foojeek said:


> only just discovered this post and really couldn't be arsed to read it all.
> 
> What a loser.
> 
> ...


Thats not entirely correct my friend...

If the vehicle subject to the alleged offence is your own vehicle, the force have to send the NIP out so you receive it within 14 days, otherwise it`s "time expired"....

If the vehicle is a company vehicle, hire vehicle or someone elses, the force then have longer to investigate and therefore are exempt from the 14 day rule....

An NIP posted on or after the forteenth day of the offence does not comply with the provisions of the Road Traffic Act 1960 s. 241(2) (as amended)

I hope this assists with any future matters...


----------

